# what type of screws for duct?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

For the little duct work I've done, I've used self taping screws and they work decently.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The cheap self drilling don't self drill very well. Have to get the more expensive professional grade. For a small DIY job it really doesn't matter unless you have to press so hard the pipe collapses or kinks.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

I like robertson # 2 self tappers. Sometimes it helps to reverse the driver, the screw tends to make a divot in the metal. Then the screw does not walk all over the metal.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

A high RPM drill also helps.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You mean this one is not good enough?:no:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL...

Maybe when I was in my 20's and 30's. But now I wouldn't last long.


----------

